
The Secret Life of the Aluminum Can - deegles
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/secret-life-aluminum-can-true-modern-marvel/
======
jscheel
I've talked about this on HN in the past, but my grandfather was a big part of
the development of the seamless can development. He designed the common can
bottom used today. People often talk about the shape of the bottom being
necessary to withstand the pressure in the can, but the bottom's shape also
helps ensure a proper coating of the epoxy this article discusses. Pretty cool
stuff. I really wish we had talked about it more while he was alive.

